# How to make forehead bumps go down faster?



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

OK, probably a silly question. But, ds's first birthday party and blessing ceremony are tomorrow, and he bumped his head today and has a big ugly bruise on his forehead! (They all have such a knack for hitting their head before special occasions!!!)

Is there a way to reduce it before tomorrow?


----------



## Malama (May 11, 2002)

I don't know that you can get it to go away that fast, but I always use arnica for bruising- you can put gel on the bruise and/or take the pellets internally


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I don't know about head injuries, but usually for a bruise you should rub it had right away to keep the b lood from pooling to form a bruise. I don't know if it is too late, but a gentle massage might help break it up, and lighten it.
If not, concealor maybe?:LOL


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

For my one bump prone DD I have found that putting Arnica cream on right after the booboo happens that the bump and color is greatly diminished.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Another vote for arnica. My kids contantly have bumps & bruises on their heads. I use just plain arnica oil (from www.kerrysherbals.com) on the bump. The sooner I apply it, the better. The bump goes away, and the color dimineshes. An additional note: it's not recommended to use arnica on open wounds.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Ice tht bby s well, I sey. my keybord is wonko...sorry


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

arnica arnica arnica
comes in ointment for most body parts
I prefer the gel for head injuries because it doesn't make hair sticky


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Another vote for arnica, especially gel directly on the site, the the sublingual tablets will help, too.







I always keep arnica on hand -- it's great for use on bruising/bumps, and also works really well on tense, sore muscles for mamas and daddies, too.


----------



## nhklh (Oct 27, 2003)

Arnica 30C homeopathic remedy.


----------

